# Fisons Fertiliser Factory Watercolour Painting



## BTP Liam (Nov 3, 2012)

So I did a water colour painting of the Fison's Fertiliser Factory in Stanford-le-Hope. Took a while, for a school art competition. It was mean tto be a portrait of modern society, and how if we want something new we just throw the old away, be it the next iPhone, or even a fertiliser factory!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 3, 2012)

That's excellent! Cheers for sharing. Have you painted any other derelict places?


----------



## night crawler (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice looks really good


----------



## constantined (Nov 3, 2012)

Agree with the others Liam.

Looks really good and not seen anything like this before on here. Are you raising the bar on location reports that we now have to paint on site rather than take photographs 

When will you know the result of your entry.

Hope you get a excellent placing for all of your hard work and effort.

C


----------



## krela (Nov 3, 2012)

constantined said:


> Looks really good and not seen anything like this before on here. Are you raising the bar on location reports that we now have to paint on site rather than take photographs



That would be me screwed then, members toddlers can do better than me I'm sure.


----------



## BTP Liam (Nov 5, 2012)

Hah, thanks guys. I do a lot of modelling and painting small figures and yes I am pretty damn good at it if i may say so, although I haven't really got the patience for big proper paintings as a hobby - I only really do them for school course work or this competition etc. i'll take the advice on board and get doing some more!


----------



## Bones out (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice one fella I likey 

Ive seen overcooked HDR a damn site worse than that and no mistake. 

Cheers, good stuff......


----------



## Lucky Pants (Nov 5, 2012)

Good stuff look forward to more .


----------

